# Dead lamb



## Tuesday (Mar 21, 2013)

I was wondering if I did something wrong so I can not make the same mistake again. My ewe was laboring and most of the baby was out but the bag was still in tact once the baby was out I helped break the bag open but the baby wasn't moving or breathing I cleaned off his nose, and shook him several times, the ewe was helping clean him and pawed at him too. Should I have done something differently? Thanks.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 21, 2013)

How long was she in labor for?


Most likely scenario is there wasn't much you could have done any ways. These things happen.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 21, 2013)

Her mucous plug came out last night but she was acting normal. I checked on her through out the night and this morning is when she went into active labor. I think around 8:30 am and the baby was delivered around 10:30. Should I have intervened?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2013)

So sorry Tuesday


----------



## Southdown (Mar 21, 2013)

I hope someone more knowledgeable answers this because I would like to know too.  I did have one born once where the mom was too tired to break the bag and start licking the lamb.  So I broke it and wiped down the lamb with a towel and it was fine.  I don't know what went wrong?


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Could've been just a naturally stillborn lamb. Those happen from time to time, even with humans.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't beat yourself up over it.  There are so many factors affecting the stillbirth of a baby...  You can never know.

But here are some thoughts...  

Did the lamb ever take a breath?  

The only thing I would suggest for the future is to have a stethoscope in the kit to check for a heartbeat... If there is one you can be more vigorous in trying to stimulate breathing.   Other than that, you can't do much if the kid is really not viable..  (no heartbeat)

Vigorous toweling simulates the mothers licking and will sometimes stimulate a breathing reflex.  

Stimulating breathing may include hanging the lamb by his hind legs and literally swinging him back and forth head down to drain fluids from the mouth and lungs.   (he/she won't breath till the lungs are clear to prevent aspiration of bad things.)   Then suction the mouth and nose vigorously with a bulb syringe.   Rub the tongue,  rub the chest and face vigorously with a towel.   Swing the lamb again a couple times.  Keep trying.  Sometimes it can take up to two minutes of swinging, suctioning, rubbing, etcetera.   

You can try mouth to mouth.  

Even then, sometimes you can't get the kid to breath.


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you very much for your responses. In hindsight, I wish I had done more, I think I could have saved him if I had been more aggressive and tenacious. Next time I'll be more prepared to handle it though , and hopefully get a different outcome.

I do have another question about this delivery if anyone can help me understand-if the bag isn't open when the baby emerges esp coming backwards is that bad? Should I have pulled the baby instead of letting the mom finish laboring when it was partially out? Is there a risk the baby is drowning if the bag isn't broke when it is partially born like that? 

Thanks a lot for all your advise it really helps talking to some people who have done this before.

On the bright side I did have three ewes deliver 7 healthy lambs in 3 days. The miracle of birth is quite amazing.


----------

